# (Solved) GRUB boot sequence, how to change?



## AbvAvgUser

I have GRUB installed as my boot loader. While installation, I selected DOS as the default OS. So when I start my machine, if I don't specifically select Linux, it goes to DOS.

I want to change this behaviour and want to make Linux the default one. How do I do it? Please tell me in detail as I am a newbie to Linux and boot loaders.

Thanks.


----------



## Squashman

Read Lynch's comments in this thread.

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=157805&highlight=grub+bootloader


----------



## AbvAvgUser

Thanks for the link. I will try that and see.


----------



## AbvAvgUser

Voila!! Things are just the way I want them.

Always boot in Linux without any unser intervention!! Boot in "Proprietory Software" only in exceptinoal circumstances. 

Thanks for your help


----------

